# Player moving to San Diego and looking for a new group



## goonforhire (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi there, I'm moving down to San Diego at the end of September and I'd like to find a group to join. I'm 23 can drive to the games and am open to play anything, although I own books for D&D, Vampire, Werewolf, Mage, Shadowrun, The Wheel of Time. and Battle Tech. You can leave a post here or e-mail me at Goonforhire@comcast.net 

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Chulainn (Aug 9, 2004)

you may want to check out this:

Good SD roleplaying site 

There is also a Players/Games Wanted section.

Welcome to SD also


----------



## goonforhire (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the link Chulainn


----------



## Sholari (Aug 24, 2004)

A couple more resources for games in San Diego...

games.groups.yahoo.com/group/SDDND/
www.terrorlake.com/greyhawk
www.terrorlake.com/rpg


----------



## Drowbane (Aug 26, 2004)

*Odd...*

Greetings, 

I just thought I'd chime in... as I to shall soon be moving to SD.  If nothing else, we can always start a group.


----------



## goonforhire (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey that's for the extra links. Perhaps they'll give me something new to go with.


----------



## goonforhire (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm all for teaming up with you Drowbane. You can E-mail me at Goonforhire@comcast.net and we'll take it from there. Hope your move goes smoother than mine.


----------



## Drowbane (Oct 5, 2004)

Hiyas Goon, I'm in SD now.  My e-mail is down, see you in EN Chat?


----------



## goonforhire (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Drowbane, I just got my internet back up and running the other day myself. My e-mail account is now Waylander@earthlink.net my AIM SN is still EAHanson2000, I'm never on EN-world chat so you'll have better luck IMing me or droping me a note. Look forward to talking to you soon.


----------



## Urbanmech (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey folks, I'm also going to be relocating to San Diego in the near future.  If you need an extra to make a group maybe we could work something out.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Nov 13, 2004)

*San Diego Game*

Hey,

I'm going to start running a D&D 3.5 in downtown San Diego soon (within the next few weeks).  Drop me a note at k e n m t r a v e l l e r at yahoo dot com
(obfuscated to avoid spam) if you're interested in joining.

We'd be playing at Sundays, starting around 1pm, for 6-8 hours a session.  I currently have 4 players and am looking for two more.  We're all in our 30s.  I will probably run either the Dungeon Magazine adventure path series, although there is a small chance I will find time to detail something of my own.

Ken


----------



## goonforhire (Nov 20, 2004)

*Thanks for the offer Ken*

Hey thanks for the offer to join but I joined a group that plays on sundays from 5-9 so I'm afraid I can do it. If you run a game during the week some time I'd be more than happy to join, as long as games are run at night since I work in the field of paid muscle.


----------



## velm (Nov 20, 2004)

I was in SD for 2 years, and could not find a soul who gamed.  Just me and a buddy.  I tried to contact a few people here, got A response once.  Now, that I am gone from SD, people are popping up out of the woodwork, what gives?!?!?! 

(oh, wait, I fogot about that group that lived 30 minutes away from his place that we gamed at once.  Hmmm, what was it, ah, yes, a group of UBER characters, half-demons, and where everyone had a special power it seemed like.  and there were 8 people at least and the four of us at the far end of the table just about decided to do a side adventure because the one we were in was stupid.  At one point we were walking, or so we thought in the woods, then suddenly a dust storm in the distance could be seen, (hmmm, i thought we were in the woods?) we were confused by this 'cloud of dust' that is when the dm told us we were walking on a dirt road and the cloud of dust was in the distance.  Then without warning the 'cloud of dust' turned out to be riders who were suddenly 'right in front of us'.  YEah, that was the first and last time we played there.)


----------

